# 'Richard Fisher' working out of Arklow



## PatSynnott (Apr 29, 2010)

I am living in Arklow in Ireland and would like to know if anyone can help me with a vessel that sank in the mersey Liverpool in 1908.The ship was the Richard Fisher working out of Arklow.Any help would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi and welcome to SN. 

I have moved your thread to a more appropriate forum and edited the title slightly, so that you have far more chance of a successful response from the members.
Best regards,
Andy


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Why move??

In LR 2005
RICHARD FISHER
3 masted schooner
Built 1876, 190grt, 112ft x 24.3ft, ON 73752
Built by Rodgers, Carrickfergus
Registered at Carrickfergus to R. Kearon, managed by W.Tyrrell who is also noted as her captain.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Saturday February 29th 1908, Liverpool Mercury.
A south westerly gale of great violence swept over Britian last week and did immense damage both to property and shipping and loss of life. In the Mersey on saturday afternoon the Richard Fisher, which was riding at anchor was swept away, before any craft could start to her aid. 4 hands were lost, nothing was seen of the schooner but the top of her masts. She left Runcorn on Friday in ballast bound for the Point-of-Ayr where she was to load a cargo of coal for Plymouth. Capt William Tyrrell decided to come to an anchor to wait for the weather to moderate. He was part owner of the three masted vessel built at Carrickfergus in 1876, a wooden schooner, 190 tons, 158 tons net register.


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

riversea said:


> Why move??


Because this was initially in the 'say hello' forum


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

*Carrick Schooner Lost.*
There is no trace of the crew of the Carrickfergus schooner Richard Fisher, which capsized on the Mersey on Saturday. It was reported that the crew had been rescued by a tug, and transferred to another vessel, but it is feared that this news was erroneous, as nothing has been heard of them since. The Richard Fisher was a vessel of 190 tons, built in Rodger’s yard, Carrickfergus, in 1876, and owned in that town.
Belfast Evening Telegraph, Monday 24 February 1908.

*Fearful Gale: All Ireland Swept.* [Extract]
The three masted schooner, Richard Fisher, capsized in the River Mersey during the height of the hurricane on Saturday afternoon. The vessel left Runcorn on Friday on a voyage to Point Up, but in view of the terrible weather she dropt anchor in the Mersey opposite the new ferry. Here she was struck by a sudden and fierce gust of wind, and before she could recover herself another violet puff caused her to turn turtle. In the meantime, however, the crew, numbering seven men, had providentially lowered a boat, and into this they clambered, just in time to see their vessel sink. They were rescued by a tug, and subsequently joined another schooner.
A Mystery. A later Liverpool message says that there is some doubt as to whether the crew of the Richard Fisher were rescued. No trace of there whereabouts has been found, and they have not reported themselves to the river police. As the vessel belongs to Carrickfergus, the number of the crew is not definitely known.
Irish News, Monday 24 February 1908.

*The Lost Carrick Schooner*.
There are no tidings yet of the crew of the schooner Richard Fisher, of Carrickfergus, which capsized in the Mersey on Saturday. Captain Wm. Tyrell, of Arklow, commanded the vessel, and had three hands on board with him. It is feared all are lost, as before the vessel capsized she had lost her lifeboat.
Mrs. Tyrell, wife of the master of the ill-fated vessel, had a narrow escape from being on board at the time of the disaster. She came from Arklow to Runcorn to join her husband, intending to cross the Channel with him. At the last moment she changed her mind, and resolved not to go on the vessel, which foundered after she left the Mersey port.
Belfast Evening Telegraph, Tuesday 25 February 1908.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to this great site. Pleased to see that you have already received replies to your query
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard from Brisbane in Oz enjoy the trip.


----------



## PatSynnott (Apr 29, 2010)

*Thanks*



bert thompson said:


> Welcome to this great site. Pleased to see that you have already received replies to your query
> Best wishes
> Bert.[Many Thanks Bert, I am working in the Arklow Maritime Museum and had the Skippers great granddaughter looking for some information on the Richard Fisher.So well done all it is an excellent site and hopefully we can get more information as we get used to using it.Again many thanks.


----------

